
Startup ideas for the new remote economy? - akrai
Work is shifting online, and employers and employees now have access to opportunities they’ve never had access to before. In a way, the new remote work economy is the greatest democratization of economic opportunity in history — no matter where you are, you can access the best jobs (or, if you are an employer, the best talent), and it’s now commonly acceptable to have such remote work. What are the best startup opportunities to thrive in this new economy?
======
verdverm
Remote is not the answer, many people cannot handle it. I know of many people
now drinking during the workday, others who are trending into depression and
PTSD.

Human mental wellness is a good startup to help deal with the fallout from
insufficient data and poor policy making

